# Nautilus shells



## greyspider (May 25, 2010)

Hi all. I've seen some scroll saw shells recently and wanted to know if you have any info or advice when it comes to making them. I don't have a scroll saw yet and wanted to gather as much input as I can before making the purchase.

Thanks

Mike


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

First things first. Don't buy a cheepo saw. Also, get good blades. Not those from the BORG. You'll be wantin' to throw it in the trash REALLY soon.
I'd start with an internet search about dimensioning the whorls in the shell. Lots of info there.
Might even want to look at sand shading for color of various woods.


----------



## MrsN (Sep 29, 2008)

Watch videos and read the various instructions on making them over and over until it starts to make sense. 
The scroll saw portion of making shells is not that complicated, understanding the geometry of what you are doing is hard.
To make the pieces that you will scroll saw, you need a bandsaw. The size that you can cut the starting blocks will limit the finished shells. 
You will also spend lots of time sanding both inside and outside curves. You will need a dremel or sanding drums to do it well.


----------



## greyspider (May 25, 2010)

Thanks to everyone.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

This video should get you started…
Scroll or Band Saw Shells by Steve Garrison.

You can do them with just a band saw and thin blade if that is all you have. As mentioned, there are many ways to alter the shape and dimensions of the result, depending on angle and pattern. For example, here are two I made - one I wanted with an open 'mouth' so it could be used like a bowl, and the other is a more traditional shell form just for decoration:









(originally posted in this thread)

As for making them in general - cutting the segments is pretty trivial and rather boring. Gluing them up takes quite a bit of time and patience, and sanding/finishing takes forever 

Cheers,
Brad


----------

